# Ace+Springpole+Still REALLY fat.



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay so Ace has lost weight since he's been on thyroid meds. But he looks exactly the same to me? the vet scale says he's loosing weight but i see no difference?

Him before thyroid meds.








Him now









How long will it take before i SEE a difference in his weight?
Any way..Here's ace playing with the springpole.
gave my cow hide away, only cause Ace prefers a nice stick or a tug toy, and has little interest in the cow hide.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

IDK, but I and Jay think he looks thinner. Maybe not musclier, but smaller.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

definitely thinner.. and the spring pole isnt what you want, its more for building muscle.. you need a flirt pole to shed the pounds..


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

cEElint said:


> definitely thinner.. and the spring pole isnt what you want, its more for building muscle.. you need a flirt pole to shed the pounds..


He uses the flirt pole, goes swimming, and comes along for bike rides
He likes the springpole, so i allow him to use it.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think he looks a little thinner but the scale knows more than all of us, if it says he's losing weight, then he is Way to go Ace!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Adjecyca said:


> He uses the flirt pole, goes swimming, and comes along for bike rides
> He likes the springpole, so i allow him to use it.


keep up the good work, i never said he shouldnt use the SP.. just said its the FP that sheds pounds


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He looks much thinner!!!! He is one handsome baby dogs! I love me some brindle dogs! The last picture is my fave!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ooooooh I loves his stripes!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

How many cups of food are you feeding him? (if you don't do RAW).


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That last shot is great! I have tried to get the "killer jaw" shots on my dogs and it never works  I think they look cute lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is definitely thinner ... and from the exercise you stated IMO he is getting just what he needs. It takes time for us as owners to see a difference because we see them everyday, but people that do not will spot it dead on. In time the change will be more visible to you.
Keep a photo diary and don't look for the change, ignore it and check it every other week, you'll see it. He looks good keep up the good work !


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

NesOne said:


> How many cups of food are you feeding him? (if you don't do RAW).


He gets two cups of wilderness blue buffalo(the one with the wolf on it)


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

cEElint said:


> keep up the good work, i never said he shouldnt use the SP.. just said its the FP that sheds pounds


Oh i know you didn't say that, i was just clarifing.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> He is definitely thinner ... and from the exercise you stated IMO he is getting just what he needs. It takes time for us as owners to see a difference because we see them everyday, but people that do not will spot it dead on. In time the change will be more visible to you.
> Keep a photo diary and don't look for the change, ignore it and check it every other week, you'll see it. He looks good keep up the good work !


Thank you, and that's a good idea, something i'll try doing thanks


----------

